# What are some good proxies you've seen?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Like the question asks, what are some funny proxies? To clarify, I mean legitimate proxy models as in those converted to represent something entirely different in a funny or ironic sense. 

At my flgs for a while, there was a fad involving using Huron Blackheart's Hamadrya as a proxy for as many things as possible. I saw one mounted on a disc of Tzeentch and called a Herald, I saw one given the dark angel helmet wings and used as a winged daemon prince, and I saw one given the spare Imperial Guard helmet and two pistols used as Creed. :laugh: 

Other amusing proxies I've seen are a troll wearing a shoulder slung boat outfit used as a snotling pump wagon, complete with crew. I've seen the top half of a necrosphinx used as a c'tan shard with the swirling vortex kit used instead of legs. 

What have you seen?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a friend who has a Daemon Prince converted from the named Inquisitor from the Inquisitor game. It looks pretty cool. I'll try to get more info and a pic of it.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

When it's just my dad and I we've used odd things. Most commonly are my old Chevron cars as a wide variety of tanks. It's an easy way to try out army lists and models without buying them.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

A chaos space marine sisters of battle army using dark eldar and slaanesh daemonette kits and the GK codex, they had menstruation stains on their armor and penises, penises everywhere, pretty much nerd rage soon as the guy showed up at the flgs


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Melikor40k said:


> A chaos space marine sisters of battle army using dark eldar and slaanesh daemonette kits and the GK codex, they had menstruation stains on their armor and penises, penises everywhere, pretty much nerd rage soon as the guy showed up at the flgs


:shok:....were the conversions well done?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Melikor40k said:


> A chaos space marine sisters of battle army using dark eldar and slaanesh daemonette kits and the GK codex, they had menstruation stains on their armor and penises, penises everywhere, pretty much nerd rage soon as the guy showed up at the flgs


Sounds horrendous. Well, the menstration and penis part. The chaos sisters conversions seemed actually pretty interesting.

I watch Blue Table Painting's bat-reps on YouTube and they use some pretty impressive proxies and conversions. Most notably I've seen them use Pig Iron Productions Kolony Militia as proxied Warrior Acolytes for a Inquisition army. They were well painted, and the alternative is definitely cheaper than what Games Workshop sells their Warrior Acolyte/Storm Trooper models for. I've not played a game yet, no one in my area does this, but I hope to see all kinds of proxies when I do!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I use a winged Necrosphinx as a Helldrake, and Warmaster Sphinxes as bikers in my TSons army... Does that count?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a couple, I had a heap of chaos marine possessed with the flamer arms and wings, that I can use as either raptors with special weapons or as flamers of tzeench in the demons army. Almost my entire dark mechanicus army is proxies. I use old school necrons, space crusade androids and epic scale knights an my dark mechanicus, using the gk codex.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't really have a good picture, and he's been unpainted for way to long... but this is my Looted Carnifex, counts as a Deff Dread. The guys at my local shop took to calling it the Mekifex. He still needs a little bit of green stuff work... but I have been way to lazy to do it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love it. A carnifex with an iron gob.


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

Wargame factory shcok troops perfect for fluffy looking krieg at non fw pricing.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never seen any really good proxies. The funniest I've seen in person, years and years ago at my flgs, was a set of wood land scenics trees with space marine arms and weapons. They were proxies for camouflaged space marine scouts.

The hilarious part about them was, that the owner would deploy them and then routinely forget they were on the table. A hand full of times I found them still on the table at the end of the day, deployed in a forest and perfectly hidden.

The best proxies I've seen on the net, are the Fremen army from Dune, complete with converted sand worms.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Larx said:


> Wargame factory shcok troops perfect for fluffy looking krieg at non fw pricing.


I use them for my vets and stormtroopers. Good models for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> The best proxies I've seen on the net, are the Fremen army from Dune, complete with converted sand worms.


Pics???


----------

